# Evidence of Pollination



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

My loquat tree was the only nectar source in December and the bees were all over it. Now it's LOADED with edible fruit. I've never seen the branches bend down like that.










I love seeing how the bees create more seeds and fruit for other wildlife and people. I have never had to pull up so many crepe myrtle seedlings as I have this year. 

I feel like my beehives are a center of fertility that radiates outward around the land like a bull's eye.


----------



## Jeffrey Todd (Mar 17, 2006)

Beautiful pictures, as usual, Aisha. Did you eat the loquats?


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

OH NO - Not the "e-word" . . . 



Keith

PICS? Where are the pics?


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Very nice! Better get some bracing on those limbs before they break!


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

Keith Benson said:


> OH NO - Not the "e-word" . . .


evidence, edible, elephant?? haven't had enough coffee yet to get which e-word is so frightening


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

Walliebee said:


> Very nice! Better get some bracing on those limbs before they break!


Thanks. I guess do need to do that. We roped them but they need more support at the ends.


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

Jeffrey Todd said:


> Beautiful pictures, as usual, Aisha. Did you eat the loquats?


I am still eating them and giving them away to my neighbors. If you want to come by after work, I'll give you a bushel full. And you can see my new hives.


----------



## Jeffrey Todd (Mar 17, 2006)

For better or worse, I have had as many loquats as I can eat this year. But I would like to see your hives sometime; I love the fact that you love bees so much.


----------



## jellybeen (Oct 20, 2007)

*blue pollen*

This is my first post ever. Hope the picture thing works.
Wanted to share this cool pic I took. I noticed blue pollen on the frame and hunted down its origin.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Nice photo! What is that flower? Us Northern types want to know!
Oh, and feel free to send up as many bushels of loquats as you want. I don't even know what a "loquat" is, but I envy you who can grow such things in the back yard!


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Jellybeen, wow!

A beautiful picture at that! I am also interested in knowing what kind of plant...tyvm in advance.


----------



## jellybeen (Oct 20, 2007)

*Blue Pollen Plant*


























The name of the plant is Pride of Madeira or Echium. You can see the blue tips of pollen on one of the photos. The bees didn't touch the one in my backyard, but they were all over my neighbors!


----------

